# General > Gardening >  Polytunnel

## Felix

Can anyone recommend someone to build me a PolyTunnel and at what cost..much appreciated.

----------


## Wizard

Look at my first poly tunnel if you won't some one put it up call Ragnar 07821525638

----------


## richardj

The nearest local stockist who may install a polytunnel is http://www.highlandpolytunnels.co.uk/

Or buy from https://www.firsttunnels.co.uk/ and arrange someone locally to construct it for you. For Caithness area I would suggest 50mm metal Hoop Diameter as it will help withstand gales etc. First Tunnels will upgrade domestic tunnels to the stronger metal supports if you ask them. I put ours up 8 years ago and it still doing well. Richard

----------


## pig whisperer

Ferryman tufftunnel, best buy ever made,  we did put up ourselves, we also put up a windbreak to give some protection, up 9 yrs

----------


## corncrake

Hi

The strongest ever tunnel - Polycrub from Shetland - http://www.nortenergy.co.uk/our-polycrub/

----------

